# Flooding and Insurance



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a story from the uk is this a problem else where in the world or do you just not bother with insurance
http://money.aol.co.uk/2012/03/21/these ... worthless/


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats terrible that they are without insurance just because the goverment and the insurance companies got together for lunch one day.

I think that people should pay insurance coverage based on their own individual occurances, not have to pay extra for someone elses ignorance. The article stated those that lived in low risk areas had to pay higher premimums than those in high risk areas. Not right.


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

Im afraid we suffer from what is call the postcode lottery in the uk includes car insurance house even job prospects :shock:


----------



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

same with medical insurance, just because I take care of myself, and some family decides to go to the local kids pizza parlor during flu season, doesn't mean I should be footing their bills after their kids share germs with all the other snotty noses in the parlor just so they can see little janey/johnny squeal. Gesh, don't get me started on that subject!


----------

